# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Just got bloodwork results from private MD labs.

## spaceman1

How am I supposed to know what all this stuff means? 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/unled1hf.jpg/

----------


## spaceman1

I'm a 22 year old male. I did a course of sust 350 summer of last year. I got gyno, took loads of letrozole , then did some nolvadex . I lost libido and got erectile dysfunction. The erectile dysfunction is slightly better, but the libido is still very poor.

----------


## Kawigirl

Your blood work looks fine.... blood sugar is just on the edge of being to high. But, thats all I can see.

----------


## spaceman1

Are you sure? I had a lipid test as well. Is that all fine?

----------


## Kawigirl

*Your* values are on the left hand side ...on the right hand side are reference intervals for which are normal ranges. From that you can see which values are slightly close to be being low or too high.

Your lipid tests are cholesterol...I don't see values for those

----------


## spaceman1

So I'm a bit confused. I thought there was some gland or something that was affected after taking steroids . 

So with those results, you can tell that I, as a male, am at the right levels? There's nothing missing from these tests?

I read somewhere that I should get the lipid test. And I did order that. Maybe they haven't got the results yet.

----------


## Kawigirl

I don't see TC, LDL or HDL levels. Those are cholesterol results....lipids.

Each value you see represents different components in the blood that effect many facets of the body. Like your creatine level indicates kidney function.

Im not a hematologists...so I'm not sure what each indicates...you'll have to check on your own. Very easily done using the net.

----------


## spaceman1

Where can I check? It's confusing.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Where can I check? It's confusing.


Just perhaps using wikipedia....and looking up what WCB means. Thats your White blood cell .....and from there you can read why its important to your reference levels.

Sorry...its all I have

----------


## SlimmerMe

Agree Blood sugar is on the high side. Did you not get your hormone levels tested? Don't see any Test or E or even your thyroid which would be TSH plus more.

----------


## spaceman1

I think I made a big mistake.

I followed the instructions found here - http://www.************.com/forum/an...one-cheap.html that's s t e r o i d o l o g y

Here's the difference between the two tests - http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/Male...ne_Testing.php

Can anyone explain what I need to do?

I'm dumb. I have no clue about any of this stuff. Sorry to be such a pain. And thanks for the help. It's appreciated very much.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You need to get a male hormonal panel which would include:

Free test
Total test
E2
E3
PSA
LH 
TSH
T3
T4
and perhaps a bit more but minimum listed above

----------


## SlimmerMe

Did you mean to order the one you have the link for private md? or are you asking if that is the one to get? 
also there is a 10% discount with them if you take a 3 sec survey.....

----------


## gixxerboy1

> You need to get a male hormonal panel which would include:
> 
> Free test
> Total test
> E2
> E3
> PSA
> LH 
> TSH
> ...


i agree this is what you need to have tested.

As far as your blood sugar being mentioned. It is still in the normal range and some companies use 110 as the high side. aslo it depends if you were fasting or how long you eat before the test. its nothing to be concerned about.

----------


## spaceman1

Bascially, on the link I posted, I was instructed to get the female hormone panel test because it's cheaper and pretty much the same minius the lipid test. Obviously this information was wrong, or privateMD have caught on to the loop hole, and changed the tests. 

Does the privateMD male hormone panel test cover all of those listed in the post above?

So what can I take from the female panel results? Anything?

----------


## spaceman1

Oooops. I didn't scroll down far enough lol. Here is the rest of the results. - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/unled2px.jpg/

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I wondered about that and tried to scroll myself the other day.....
don't you want to check your thyroid too? perhaps next time. It is important...and i do not see a PSA level which is REAL important

----------


## spaceman1

I'm gona have to get the male panel, aren't I?

----------

